# For my wood carving friends - boxwood lobster!



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I am not a wood carver, but I certainly appreciate all you folks do.

I thought you would enjoy this. I am astounded - watch the video!

http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/06/artist-ryousuke-ohtake-carves-incredibly-realistic-lobster-from-boxwood/

Peace,

Buzz


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

That's amazing. I'm sure he didn't use all 50 of those carving knives and saws, so he should just give one to me and maybe I can make something 1/50th as good as that lobster. Like, maybe a single lobster egg or something.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Crazy how much talent some individuals possess. About every place you click on that site makes one appreciate the talent.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I feel inadequate…. sigh.


----------



## LittleTimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm a newbie. The lobster is awesome. I'd be happy if I could carve a decent 5 minute wizard!


----------



## Johnniez (Aug 6, 2014)

I Quit !


----------

